# Mini Silky Fainting Goats



## Delinda (Oct 6, 2007)

Anybody seen these goats? They have an article in the new issue of Hobby Farm Magazine about them. I have never even heard of them before but they are cute! Miniature Silky Fainting Goats with their lustrous, floor-length coats and eye-concealing bangs, are intended to resemble Silky Terrier dogs. And they do! I must say they are a beautiful little goat and I see a big future for this breed as pets. Check them out and see what you think.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw some pictures then went to some breeder sites- the are so cute.
But I wonder about keeping their coats- I would hate to have to curry out snarls in my goat- it's bad enough in the horses manes and tails.


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Is it the Nov/Dec issue? I get Hobby Farms but I haven't received that issue yet so I haven't seen it. I'll be looking for it...they sound really cute. I bet they are hard to find, though, they must not be very common.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.springsrun.com breeds them, If you are looking for some Janet is very nice, and helpful.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

That website was great, lots of beautifull goats.


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

How cute!!!!
Do they come in full size!!!!!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG how cute are they


----------



## Delinda (Oct 6, 2007)

That is a good website and her goats are nice looking but you must see the pic of the one in Hobby Farm (nov/dec) issue. It is much more silky and really looks like a silky terrirer dog. I do believe these would be high mantiance goats though, seems like you would be constantily combing them to keep them tangle-free.[/quote]


----------



## Linda A. Foster (Dec 2, 2007)

*mini silkies*

This is my first chat room experience, so please bear with me. I saw the mini silkies in Hobby Farm and have since decided to start Byrd Ranch Mini's (strictly Silkies). I have been looking for a breeder in CA, but have only found one several hrs away. Anyone know of ANYONE w/mini silky fainting goats in CA near the Bay Area? Byrd Ranch is located in WA state, which is where I will retire. I'd like to see the mini's in person but have gotten on several waiting lists for babies in the spring. Thanks. Linda Foster


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

man - they are cute, but I can see that being a full time job in itself just keeping the hair able to brush!

Goodluck with those!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes...they are gorgeous!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I luv 'em!


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

they are cute looking but i know a few Fainter breeders who dont like them. they say they are like laberdoodles. a mix someone made up to get big bucks for.
they are a cross between nigerian dwarfs/fainters/and silkies.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't know that...Thanks for sharing


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

*I ran into a few sites with very good pictures while I was researching myotonics. Cute is an understatement but, I agree there's going to be alot of work keeping this coat tangle and pest free. I predict they're a novelty that will wear off with the work that coat entails. They'll always be diehards who will keep the breed alive though. It depends on whatyou **keep your goats for. If you want them, get them.* :lol:


----------

